# a long shot



## fat-t (Jan 16, 2009)

hello all i am very eager to have got my new rifle a ruger 7mm mag i know it is a fast flat rifle but is there any possibility of shooting 1000 yrds with it and how if anyone has done this or knows how i can do it please let me know :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

pick out a target 1000 yards away. Aim way above it. Pray.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

AMEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> pick out a target 1000 yards away. Aim way above it. Pray.


Not really. Very doable, keep three words in mind.

Practice, Practice, Practice.

Start out at shorter ranges and shoot alot. As you become good, move back a little further and shoot alot more. When you fell confident practice some more and then try 1000 yards. I don't know of anyone who can just pick up a rifle and shoot accurately at 1000 yards. Do your homework, learn ballistics and how the rifle and scope work together and it becomes doable. Lots of work first.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Another thing that you can do is find someone who shoots at 1K. Go shoot with them and listen to what they say. Study what they do when they shoot. Then just practice. There is no better way to learn but to do it. Find out if there is a 1000yd range near you. There will be people there that practice all year around and they know the ropes.

A 7mm Mag is very do able for 1k.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Run a ballistic program. Buy a scope that adjusts reliably (1/4 inch clicks will be best). If the range is known fine, but if not use a laser. Set your scope with the proper adjustment. Use something to stabilize your rifle like a bipod, sandbag, etc. Make sure your centered on the target all the way through your trigger pull. Within an inch of center on target isn't good enough. No flinching. 
The first step is in the brain. Correct settings are a must. The second step is brain and eye. You must be on target. The third step is brain and finger, you must have a smooth trigger pull with no flinching.
Another thing is once the sear releases there should be minimal trigger travel. If there is extensive travel you will move the rifle and miss. Heavy trigger pull is as destructive or more once the sear disengages.

Oh, I nearly forgot. Your heart will move the rifle less if you let out half your breath before completing your trigger pull.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I suppose it can be done.....

But remember if you can't shoot under 1" groups at 100 yards you probably aren't going to hit anything at 1000 yards those 1" groups at 100 yards are going to turn into roughly 10" or a little more groups at 1000yds.

I would say that I am confident taking shots out to 350 yards while hunting, (I have a standard range finder)but beyond that I do not have the equipment to do it. I know my limits and I know that many people claim to make 300 yards or more that are just pure LUCK or they are lying!!!

First of all you need to know how far your target it, then you need to understand the ballistics of your bullet so you can compensate. Also, don't forget about wind you have to measure the wind when you are shooting at that distance.

You need a rock solid rest, and of course you have to do your part.

What size groups are you getting at 100 yds? Practice, Practice, Practice.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If the .243 Win can hold it's own at the 1000 yard competions the 7mm mag will do just fine. Like others have said, practice practice and practice some more. Have you seen a target at a 1000 yards?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Call gap customs have them build you a rifle next call us optic have them put a scope on. Next start load devlopment and then make a ballistics drop table with your moa of drop. It is key to be precise in your adjustments because 1moa=1.0471975511966 witch will become more apparent the farther you move out. Then you practice practice practice. After all that hiting a 12"x12" target at 1000yds will seem easy.

Did not even start on the wind that is some thing that comes with experience and just have to go shoot and learn.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

You do not know what you ask  Good luck, be prepared to spend money, time, emotions, lots of practice and more money. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW you are going to need a heck of a spotting scope! Or become a marathon runner 

Sorry for the bad joke but 1000 is about 700 too many for me!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

You probally want to reload to because factory is just not up to par for long range shooting


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KurtR said:


> You probally want to reload to because factory is just not up to par for long range shooting


That ain't so. Any of the factory match ammo will do it. But, I'll go along with the reloading idea because of the bullet, powder optins it allows. Besides, it a blast whacking something at long range with your own ammo. 

huntin1


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

There are some interesting and informative videos on youtube of shooters attempting 600 to 1000 yard targets with a variety of guns. My favorites are the ones with Mosin Nagants. They are not shooting at bullseyes but they are scoring hits with a rifle that costs less than $100. The ammo, I believe, is mostly handloaded. Here's my favorite, though his longest shot is 800 yards. If he can do this with that gun, you can do it with a 7mm mag.




Pete


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OOooooh, that video made my trigger finger itch. :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

The bad part of those videos is they do not show the other 4 animals they wounded prior to the kill shot.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> The bad part of those videos is they do not show the other 4 animals they wounded prior to the kill shot.


To what videos are you referring? The link above is a fellow shooting at a target on a rock.
Pete


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

How the heck would you do that with a Mosin?! Those guys must know some serious tricks for lightening and smoothing a Mosin trigger. They're pretty bad by default.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Jsut the videos in general of people shooting animals at long range on utube. Not that one of shooting a target that is cool. I think the best of the west is a bad deal for hunters makes us as a group look like we just sit and shoot not hunt. I understand that some times there comes a time for a extended range shot but they make it sound like any one can pick up one of thier guns and crappy scopes and go out and start shooting animals at 700 plus yards. I guess to me that is shooting and not hunting. The one show i watched they shot a elk at 890 yds right away in the morning the way i see it they had all day to try and get closer but that is just my opnion. The way it is going i am not going to alinate any one we need all the help we can get with this sport. So to each their own.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with you KurtR , I figure long shots like that are great for target practice or Combat sniper work and a bit on the careless side for hunting. I have too much respect for animals to take a Questionable shot on them!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I revel at the target shooters and give them the utmost respect that can consistently make those long shots count. Just like the flight of the arrow shot from a bow, one can watch that vapor trail of the bullet on a cool morning as it is on its perfect path to its intended target. IMHO when you put animals in the mix, it is no longer hunting when your quarry is taken at long distances it is still shooting.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Hunting at long range is hunting at long range. It is not just target practice it is much more. When shooting at a rock or a sheet of paper at 975M sure it is nice to hit it dead center. If you do not who cares I know the paper does not. When hunting you have to hit the target. You will always have idiots that will try to take that long range shot when they are not ready but for every guy that truly hunts long range there are thousands that should not be shooting farther than 125M with a rifle and more than 10M with a bow. There are far more game animals wounded with bows and rifles at close range than these long range hunters wound.

Long range hunting is not for everyone. My favorite rifle for it was my 50BMG. Yup every time I went out in SD I had almost $5,000 worth of rifle, scope, and other gear with me. That is not counting all of the shots I have taken all summer. It is far easier to get 300M from a deer and shoot it with my 308. I know use a 338LM.

What is hunting any way?

Chuck Norris was the fourth wise man, who gave baby Jesus the gift of beard, which he carried with him until he died. The other three wise men were enraged by the preference that Jesus showed to Chuck's gift, and arranged to have him written out of the bible. All three died soon after of mysterious roundhouse-kick related injuries.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have looked at the .338 lm i think that will be my next cal. Which gun do you have it in and what glass are you running on it. Do you have a break because from what i hear that makes it a lot eaiser to have extended range sesions with out the effects of recoil. What glass did you run on the .50 was it gas or bolt gun. I would like to shoot on of those some day. I have no problems with people who put the time in to pracitce shots at long range. It is the guys who get the new bdc reticles that think they can shot out to 500 yds after they go shoot 3 shots at the range 2 days before the season. I have just started getting into shooting paper at long range. It is fun and frustrating all at the same time there are so many variables that you dont even realize till you start trying to do it consistantly.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am shooting an Armalite AR-30 in 338LM. I did have the stock cut down so it fits me better in the prone position. The cheek rest was also cut down and then sanded smooth. I did have to get new screws that were longer. It is resting on washers to raise it up to bring my eye to the right place. There is no recoil pad any more just the aluminum plate the recoil pad used to screw on to. We did have 4 holes drilled about .33" apart going up. This allows us to change where the butt plate sits on the shoulder. It does have a break on it. It is just like a first generation break they had on the AR-50. The first generation is a screwed together unit. The second gen breaks on the 50 are a single case unit. My 338 kicks so little I can shoot in prone in just a t-shirt. The hand stop rail is a non standard size. It is for the Armalite components. You can take a standard US adapter and sand it down to fit in about 10 to 15 minutes. I know have a Harris S series bipod on it. The scope is a 6-24X50 Sightron with a standard duplex recital in it. The scope does track very well but I do not like it because it is not a milldot. I got it with the rifle for $1,200. It is not my first choice for this rifle but the way I look at it the scope was free with the rifle. I did have to send in the scope for service and Sightron has outstanding customer service. I had a new scope in less than 20 days.

My 50 was and AR50 with a Nightforce scope. I was really happy with that rifle.

Pluto is actually an orbiting group of British soldiers from the American Revolution who entered space after the Chuck gave them a roundhouse kick to the face.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

yes your factory is capable of shooting at 1000 yards, but you need to do a lot of things to it, one find a load it likes at 300 yards, NOT 100!
you will also need special mounts that have enough evevation for you to adjust your scope to be able to hit at 1000 yards
you need to know the exact ballistics on the load you plan to shoot
then from there you need practice at the range
do not expect to shoot 6 inch groups at 1000 yards, few people can do the on a REGULAR basis, too many variables, even the pro's have a tuuf time with!
I do shoot at 1000 yrds, and my bets group is a 6 inch group!, have had a few close calls with 3 inch groups, but had flyiers at the end open it up to 8 inches!!
it happens to the best out there!!
as for loads go, i would try to stay at the 175 grain heads, or close to that weight!

here is a great link for anyone thinking about shooting far! tons of great help on this site

http://www.longrangehunting.com


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

you likely dont have enough adjustment with your rifle scope to reach to 1k
generally people need a 20moa base, which will offset your scope in the down direction, aiding in this issue....
ive seen it done, and ive done it, with a couple guns,

i can hit a 30 gallon barrel with 8 of 10 with my 223
i can hit a pie plate 1 of 5 with my 300 mag(which is a bench gun)

theres a lot going on at that distance.... 
and even if you can put 10 in less than an inch at 100, you arent going to put 10 in 10 at 1k.... just too many issues....

spin drift, wind at the bench, wind mid traj, wind at target, humidity changes temperature changes thru the trajectory...
hell the difference in weight with a 170 grain bullet can affect things....

a few peices of broken powder grain in one shell vs another with no broken grains can make a difference.
-----all that said, i definetly reccomend you try it.... start with a 50 gallon drum standing, and if you can hit that a few times, lay it down so you are shooting at the top of it, which is about 28" i believe... use some white paint to make a 10" circle in the middle of it.

have fun/..... post some pics


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

fat-t said:


> hello all i am very eager to have got my new rifle a ruger 7mm mag i know it is a fast flat rifle but is there any possibility of shooting 1000 yrds with it and how if anyone has done this or knows how i can do it please let me know :sniper:


Well not a 7mm mag but I just received off of the web a woman AFSF shot a Taliban bomb person burying a bomb in Irac by a NATO military base in the butt at 725 yards with a 308 which blew him up since the bullet put him over the bomb and blew him up so this is 2500 feet with a 19 year old gal with a dimond in her ear and lip shine. So you think a 7mm wont go 1000 yards it will but you must figure the drop of the bullet you are using and the powder charge or fps muzzle and the wind along with a 3.5 pound trigger pull. You can do anything wonce you know all this and hold your breath right along with heart bump looking through a 25 power scope. Have a good day an old 73 year los sniper.


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

fat-t said:


> hello all i am very eager to have got my new rifle a ruger 7mm mag i know it is a fast flat rifle but is there any possibility of shooting 1000 yrds with it and how if anyone has done this or knows how i can do it please let me know :sniper:


Well not a 7mm mag but I just received off of the web a woman AFSF shot a Taliban bomb person burying a bomb in Irac by a NATO military base in the butt at 725 yards with a 308 which blew him up since the bullet put him over the bomb and blew him up so this is 2500 feet with a 19 year old gal with a diamond in her ear and lip shine. So you think a 7mm wont go 1000 yards it will but you must figure the drop of the bullet you are using and the powder charge or fps muzzle and the wind along with a 3.5 pound trigger pull. You can do anything once you know all this and hold your breath right along with heart bump looking through a 25 power scope. Have a good day from a old 73 year old sniper.


----------



## DonLaw (Feb 10, 2009)

rlzman68 said:


> AMEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You must be from Tennessee and they are still making thoses weapons but the powder is better along with not the use of balls but bullets. Love your quote. That is how I shoot my muzzle loader but I have a paper on the stock which tells me the drop per 100 yard intervals but praying is a great help as well. Love to shoot.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek064.html

this guy used a 7mm wsm.....I have one and no way in hell can i shoot that good! I can kill things effectively out to 3-400 yards but usually dont try it past that unless it has a HUGE rack


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's another picture - not a hunting/sporting rifle but it does show what the possibilities are.
Tom Sarver shot this in 2007. 
'Tom was shooting a big 30 wildcat he calls the "300 Hulk", a shortened 338 Lapua Magnum necked down to 30 caliber, pushing 240gr Sierra MatchKings (0.711 BC) at close to 3000 fps. Tom is using about 85 grains of H1000. He anneals the Lapua brass after every firing, and the brass that set the record was on its 58th firing!"


----------

